# Tuscany v. Siena



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

What's the difference between these two models other than price? I'm looking to replace my CAAD 5 frame set to drop a little wieght, not lose any stiffness, and add some comfort. I love the Vamoots, but finding one online in my size is extremely difficult. I really don't have the cash to buy new.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

LyncStar said:


> What's the difference between these two models other than price? I'm looking to replace my CAAD 5 frame set to drop a little wieght, not lose any stiffness, and add some comfort. I love the Vamoots, but finding one online in my size is extremely difficult. I really don't have the cash to buy new.



Most any year the Tuscany and Siena were based on the same tube shapes and have the same angles, but the Tuscany has a standard geometry and the Siena has a compact/sloping toptube geometry. For a few years the Tuscany was all ti while the Siena had carbon seatstays. For 2006 though both bikes were all ti again.

Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

HerbertK said:


> Most any year the Tuscany and Siena were based on the same tube shapes and have the same angles, but the Tuscany has a standard geometry and the Siena has a compact/sloping toptube geometry. For a few years the Tuscany was all ti while the Siena had carbon seatstays. For 2006 though both bikes were all ti again.
> 
> Herbert
> Litespeed


What are the benefits/drawbacks of standard v. compact geometry.


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

I personally don't find there to be any drawbacks when comparing the Siena specifically, to me it is more so a question of taste and looks. Often in some sloping designs there are less sizes available, but that is not the case especially in the 2006 Siena.
Additionally, some riders who tend to squeeze the toptube with their knees on descends find that feature missing on sloping toptube frames.

Cheers,

Herbert
Litespeed


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

HerbertK said:


> I personally don't find there to be any drawbacks when comparing the Siena specifically, to me it is more so a question of taste and looks. Often in some sloping designs there are less sizes available, but that is not the case especially in the 2006 Siena.
> Additionally, some riders who tend to squeeze the toptube with their knees on descends find that feature missing on sloping toptube frames.
> 
> Cheers,
> ...


Much thanks Herbert!


----------

